# Things Aren't The Same Anymore



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry.. I cannot believe it's been that long already. Hugs from across the pond.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh Barnaby, you were gorgeous!
When the day comes, there will be a joyous reunion.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow - eight months already? It feels like just yesterday. Barnaby was certainly a very special boy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Barnaby was beautiful, and I empathize with that uneasy feeling things are not right or the same. I lost my Finn this year too, and I can't seem to adjust.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

So sorry for your pain.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

:Sending hugs, Barnaby looked like a great companion. Hope you have something planned to help you through the day.
I can empathise. We lost Ranger 9 months ago after 14 yrs together. Our son was 4 when we got him so he was part of virtually his whole childhood. It just feels so wrong that he isn't here. I still have moments when I turn expecting to see him in his usual space beside me. 
I hope the happy memories soon outweigh the sad and bring smiles to your faces and your hearts once again.
X


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Barnaby. It is difficult to lose any of our dogs but when we lose a dog as near to our hearts as Barnaby was to yours the loss is overwheming. I don't know that we ever get over it completely. It seems, at least for me, that there is a hole in my heart that nothing will fill. I am sorry for your sad anniversary. Please do something kind for yourself tomorrow because Barnaby would not want you to be sad.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry you are hurting so bad. I lost my buddy 15 months ago and you are right things will never be the same. I think of him often and will always miss him. Wish I had better words of comfort but I don't. It just hurts sometimes. Hang in there and do something for yourself like everyone is saying.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Bye he sure was handsome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just thinking of you and sending a big hug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Barnaby had such a great and unique personality. He was definitely one of a kind. I'm so sorry for your pain. I feel a similar pain for my Jake who has been gone for thirteen years, yet the pain of his loss is still with me. Time will help a bit. There is a saying, "Weep not because I am no more, but live in thankfulness that I was." I am thankful I had Jake for almost fourteen years, and I am so thankful I got to meet your wonderful Barnaby. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, I understand so well the way you feel. Sweet Barnaby is with my Buddy, they will be waiting for us. Until then we have our angels watching over us.
Charlie and me are sending you many, many hugs.






​


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't believe it has been 8 months already. :crying:

I completely understand what you mean by "nothing is the same anymore". I lost my heart and soul girl, Nikki, nearly 19 years ago and there is still a "Nikki-sized hole" in my life that cannot be filled, just as there is a "Barnaby-sized hole" in yours.

Barnaby is one special boy. It takes a lot of time to get used to the "new normal" after the loss of one so dear.

Sending hugs.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Aah, Nicky, it doesn't get any easier, does it? I wish I could come over with one of our dawgie chat's margaritas, but, instead, I'd like you to know I'm thinking of you and one very special goldie. Hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Eight months doesn't seem possible. I know in many ways it seems like it was only yesterday because the loss you're feeling is still so very raw, yet it so many ways it feels like a lifetime ago.

Dogs come into our lives and change us forever, they teach us about love, patience, how to laugh, we form a bond with them like no other. They are very special gifts. 

Although he's no longer on this earth, he's still with you and will forever be a part of you because he will always have your heart. Cherish the memories and celebrate the special times you shared, it will help keep him close to you.

Instead of focusing on him no longer with you physically, celebrate his life and be grateful he was a part of it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barbaby*

My heart goes out to you and Barnaby will be in your heart forever. I, too, am so grateful for the time I've had with my beloved dogs that has crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

So sorry...I lost my Gus only about 6 weeks ago. Four weeks ago a new boy sort of fell into my life, but Gus had seen me through so many difficult times that I feel like I will miss him forever...I'm trying to convert all my love for Gus into love for the new boy, and it works sometimes, but it's hard still. So far not a single day has gone by that I haven't shed tears for my Gus.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

It's hard - as though the world isn't quite in balance any more. Sending good energy your way.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you all so very much for your kind words and support, I really don't know how I would cope without all x


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I feel such sadness for you as I read your post. I understand where you are in your feelings and understand how life has changed for you. Barnaby lives in your heart and the hearts of many of us here on GRF!! Hugs to you and your Hubby.
:crying:


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

"The saddest moment in life is when the one who gave you the best memories becomes a memory!" :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

BTW (sorry). This never posted yesterday. Spell check filled in. I did not mean bye - so I thought of you and Barnaby today and thought a little harder for words of comfort. I am by nature a very sensitive person and while some can shield themselves from the sorrow of the world, I have to work at letting go. I have developed a mindset that in my deepest sorrows I must become grateful. Grateful for the mental capacity to love. Love most always is accompanied by some sort of pain, so we must accepted it, for we would never want to lose the capacity to love. 

That is a psychopath and there are many of them out there -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

My thoughts are with you. No amount of time has ever stopped me from almost breaking down completely when I think of my bridge boys. How hard it hurts is how much you loved. I find peace in knowing I will see them again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

1stGold13 said:


> My thoughts are with you. No amount of time has ever stopped me from almost breaking down completely when I think of my bridge boys. How hard it hurts is how much you loved. I find peace in knowing I will see them again.


That is so true, you cant put that into a timeframe. And it is ok. 
I've cried with people alike, complete strangers, at some occasions on "weird" places like coffee break at conference, car dealership, on the plain ...when we found out that we are golden lovers and shared our stories about our lost goldens. 
And I do believe, as you, it hurts so hard because we loved them so much.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Grief and loss have their own timeframe. We cannot control it and nor should we try. It is part of who we are and who we will become. But you are not alone and there is so much love for you here.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Barnaby(love that name!) was such a beautiful boy. Writing this with tears in my eyes. I am so sorry you're missing him so much and I can relate to how quickly time goes. 


Sending love, 


Lisa


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Kalhayd said:


> Barnaby(love that name!) was such a beautiful boy. Writing this with tears in my eyes. I am so sorry you're missing him so much and I can relate to how quickly time goes.
> 
> 
> Sending love,
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind words it means a lot especially when you are going through such a lot with your beautiful Dory, I am sending prayers and positive thoughts across to you and your precious girl x


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

swishywagga said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> > Barnaby(love that name!) was such a beautiful boy. Writing this with tears in my eyes. I am so sorry you're missing him so much and I can relate to how quickly time goes.
> ...



Thank you! These little furry guys and girls instantly become apart of our souls. We love them and they love us! And when they leave it leaves us broken.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I know what you mean - they leave such a massive hole that can never be filled. We carry on with our daily lives but we are always aware of what is missing. I don't think it ever gets easier for us that are left behind.

THEY SAY THAT TIME HEALS
BUT THAT IS ONLY PARTLY TRUE
FOR IF TIME REALLY HEALED, WE WOULD FORGET
AND THAT WE WILL NEVER DO

Sending hugs your way


----------

